

Watson Speech API in June - loeschg
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/19/att-opening-watson-speech-recognition-to-developers-with-new-apis-in-june/

======
fatbat
I feel that the category specific speech recognition will help accuracy
compared with a general service like Siri.

On a separate note, how does one go about creating a speech recognition
backend like this? A point in direction would be helpful. Thanks!

